# 522 Known Issue



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Question sent to DISH as follows:

Question: There is playback stuttering/hiccups with the 522 receivers. All 522's do this. Only on playback of a recording (whether it's from the
archive or auto-record) there will be random audio dropouts, pixelation
break ups, freezes of picture, lasting for a couple of seconds each time
it does it. It can be 5 times a day, it can be 50. No specific time it
does it, just random. All cable lines are grounded to house/building
ground. Receivers are plugged into 3-prong outlets properly wired. Hard
resets do nothing, front panel resets do nothing.

What is causing this?



ANSWER from DISH as follows:

Dear Sir or Madam, 

Thank you for your email correspondence. This is a known issue with the 522. Please call 1-800-333-3474, option three and ask the agent to complete an uncommon trend report. This will be forwarded to our engineers for further investigation. We apologize for any inconvenience this has caused you.

Sincerely, 

Tom H.

Technical Support

Dish Network

--------------------------

"How 'bout we all call in a trend report?"


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I think you received a bad response. When I first got my 508 (January 2004), it had great difficulties in playing back recorded items if I was recording at the same time. First couple CSR's said they had NEVER seen that before....another said that to correct the problem I shouldn't watch a previously recorded item while recording another (gee, that's a feature I do want). Anyway the upshot was that they sent me a new unit after a few more calls....bummer was that I lost all my recordings (taped the ones I had to have to the VCR before returning the unit)....

Don't give up...if other folks here aren't expereincing the same problem, you may just need a new unit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

I have seen it on many units, not just mine, and recording at the same time as watching another channel is not the issue. It does it even if recording is the only thing happening with the box and you're not watching it. Replacing multiple boxes does nothing.


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

Mine does it too, on my second one and it still occurs. All I can say is "Hurry up and wait" for the software that "might" one day fix it.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

If this is a known issue, why bother filing an "uncommon" report ?? That makes no sense.....


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

finniganps said:


> I think you received a bad response. When I first got my 508 (January 2004), it had great difficulties in playing back recorded items if I was recording at the same time. First couple CSR's said they had NEVER seen that before....another said that to correct the problem I shouldn't watch a previously recorded item while recording another (gee, that's a feature I do want). Anyway the upshot was that they sent me a new unit after a few more calls....bummer was that I lost all my recordings (taped the ones I had to have to the VCR before returning the unit)....
> 
> Don't give up...if other folks here aren't expereincing the same problem, you may just need a new unit.


yes its a know issue


----------



## Kiwonk (Sep 17, 2004)

Wow, I started reading the forums today because I was beginning to think I would have to have my 522 receiver replaced, it's so glitchy. But it looks like that wouldn't do any good. I have all those problems listed, and sometimes they are so bad I just have to turn it all off and go do something else! Is it really true that all 522s have these playback problems? Has anyone replaced theirs and had a perfect specimen to show for it?

I had a worse problem with the receiver last night: I was recording a program and had started watching it and came to a point where it just froze up. Then I realized that another show I had recorded had quit recording. Turns out I had nothing at all after about 9:30PM. The program guide was still working, but the screen was black on all channels. I tried the 2nd TV and it called for a program guide update, which I let it do, but there were still no programs at all. This morning, it's all back to normal! Did this happen to anyone else, or am I just really lucky  ? Could this be like the "sunspot activity" we used to hear about when we had a big dish? I seem to remember that happening only during the day.

I've had the system since June, and the glitches were not noticeable at the start, but have gotten progressively worse to the point where every playback has _some_ of them.

KW in Maine


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

I had gotten my first 522 a week after they became available. Worst thing that ever happened to me, was system froze and had to do a front panel reset, and it literrally wiped the harddrive clean, lost 40.00 in PPV and several other dozen shows. Other than that, I am now on my second unit, and although no resets from hell wiping everything out, I still experience all the same problems. And yes, if you see a problem listed here about the 522's and problably most other receivers listed in this forum more than twice, keep looking, it is most likely hapenning to everyone and replacing it probably wouldn't do any good, unless you decided to "Jump Ship" as others have called it and climb in bed with their competitors. Good luck.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

I've had the Digital Home Advantage since February, and I'm on my 6th replacement 522 box. The latest one came and it had programs recorded on the hard drive already, somebody from around Baltimore because it had stuff recorded from the local channels. Not only that, but the timers were still in the system and we would be watching something and the channel would change. Sometimes throwing an error because we didn't get that local channel. However, all of them have recorded just fine, it seems a recent software download has caused my sputtering and 'chirping' of audio on recorded programs. It isn't too bad, but something I'm not happy to put up with. My 301 reciever works awesome, never had a flaw with it, and my 322 seems to be stable now, every once in awhile I have to do a front panel reset. 

But given the choices, I'm still relatively happy with Dish Network due to price.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmm. Sounds like E* is openeing themselves up to privacy violation lawsuits with their inexcusably sloppy RMA process.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Hall said:


> If this is a known issue, why bother filing an "uncommon" report ?? That makes no sense.....


they track the number of problems then decide which ones to fix. so calling is a good idea


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

homeskillet said:


> The latest one came and it had programs recorded on the hard drive already, somebody from around Baltimore because it had stuff recorded from the local channels. Not only that, but the timers were still in the system and we would be watching something and the channel would change.


Ah. Not only does Dish have a different definition of quality control than the rest of the English speaking world - Refurbished seems to mean something entirely different to them, as well.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

homeskillet said:


> I've had the Digital Home Advantage since February, and I'm on my 6th replacement 522 box.


 Your 6th box ?? I'd have given up on Dish by now....

I mean, come on, what's the odds of you getting six bad receivers ?? Pretty slim...


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> Hmm. Sounds like E* is openeing themselves up to privacy violation lawsuits...


 How so ?? I don't see the harm unless someone had some adult stuff recorded. That wouldn't violate the previous owner's privacy, but if my kid played a porno from the DVR menu, I'd be a bit pissed.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> Hmm. Sounds like E* is openeing themselves up to privacy violation lawsuits with their inexcusably sloppy RMA process.


lets hope steve did not read that


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

garypen said:


> Ah. Not only does Dish have a different definition of quality control than the rest of the English speaking world - Refurbished seems to mean something entirely different to them, as well.


more like reboxed


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm stuck with E* until next February because of my SuperDISH for locals commitment for a year. Hey, everytime I get a new 522 box, I get a new 90 day warranty


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

Oh by the way, 3 of the 522's I don't think needed RMA... after my 4th they figured out my SuperDISH was warped and replaced it and it fixed everything.


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

garypen said:


> Ah. Not only does Dish have a different definition of quality control than the rest of the English speaking world - Refurbished seems to mean something entirely different to them, as well.


I did speak with an E* CSR in the tech side once who admitted that when they received an RA'd receiver, that if that receiver did not have no physical problems showing at the time they plugged it up for testing that one and first time that it just got reboxed, reissued and resent out.


----------

